# Salad Trigger



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have noticed a recurring theme around here that salad is a trigger food for eveyone. I have never really done any tests to determine my trigger foods, becuase I assume that anything is a trigger for me. Is this "salad" effect that common? Is it the ruffage or excess fiber?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

If I eat salad on an empty stomach it can sometimes bother me. Especially Iceberg which is high in fiber, but if I eat it after a meal like the europeans do it doesn't bother me.The different types of lettuce you can try.Also most salad dressings are high in fats and oils, on top of the fiber.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I have a real problem with the "spring mix" greens. If I eat romane lettuce I don't seem to have a problem.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't think it was ever a trigger for me, although I know it is for some. The "Spring Mix" from Costco is a staple here.Mark


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Salad doesn't seem to affect me either way. I can eat a whole plate of any sort of lettuce and it doesn't always give me D (well usually only if I was going to have a D day anyway, most of the time I'm fine with it). Just be careful about what dressing you put on it!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I used to think it was just the salad dressing that bothered me. Maybe it is the lettuce itself. Ummm... time to experiment I guess.


----------



## 20371 (May 6, 2005)

I have had a problem for years when eating out as most commercial places use "salad fresh" to soak the greens and it is a preservative. Even my daughter who normally has C, is bothered big time by salad in a restaurant. At home it doesn't seem to bother me at least most of the time.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I had the salad trigger until I went gluten-free. Now I can eat salads and tomatoes all the time.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Lettuce is bad!!! - at least for me, i haven't really tried different varieties but whether i eat it with or without dressings (many types) it seems to cause IBS-D







. However i can seem to eat coleslaw - however i am now cautious and only eat it if i/family have made it as we use low/99% fat free dressing (and excess carrots!!)


----------



## 15894 (Nov 30, 2005)

Salad doesn't bother me, but that ranch dressing sure does!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Having no problem with the greens and small amounts of Italian dressing. Cesar salad dressing gives me problems. Too bad, it sure taste good. Therefore the fiber is no problem in my innards.Char


----------



## 16946 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was warned that "cold" veggies would be difficult for me to process, and I noticed a lot of problems after eating a huge plate full of salad. I can do small amounts of salad, usually with an Italian style dressing, but you'll not often see me order a salad for a meal any more. I didn't know about that salad wash when dining out -- thanks for that info!


----------



## Ziggysisland7 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ranch dressing trigger investigation Ie: Why does ranch dressing make me sick?

This was my experience, & not medical advice.

Once you have ruled out the lettuce & you are sure its the dressing do this, on a empty stomach go out and pick up a half pint (Or "Large Side" of coleslaw from Kentucky fried chicken.

Then wait a few hours and go back to your normal "Not make me sick diet"

If the coleslaw does the same thing to you like ranch dressing does you may be unable to digest the "Whiteing Agent" that is normally put in both the dressing and KFC coleslaw.

This stuff does a number on my gut for sure, I can feel the cramps as soon as it hits my large intestine & the cramps will last until the stuff is out of me.

I evidently don't have the enzyme needed to digest it.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I have found butter lettuce to be the most digestible for me so I stick to that. I think often times its the dressings that are full of oil, soy or milk, garlic, onion, etc Those are the culprits. I will often just use balsamic vinaigrette which has minimal ingredients or you could just splash it with balsamic vinegar and some olive oil.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Believe me, you are all very lucky...You can eat fresh salad. Me: no fruits, no vegetable for more than 40 years...(except one cooked tomatoe everyday)


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

celestin said:


> Believe me, you are all very lucky...You can eat fresh salad. Me: no fruits, no vegetable for more than 40 years...(except one cooked tomatoe everyday)


Lol I thought the same thing. The only veggie I can eat is peeled zucchini. No fruits either.


----------



## MontyG (May 12, 2018)

Ranch Dressing, Burger King mayonnaise, KFC coleslaw & Olive Gardens white pasta sauce. Every one of those is a major IBS-D reminder. What not to do is try to add a binder or imodium they only make the suffering longer. Once the cramping starts it wont let up until the stuff is out of me.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

MontyG said:


> Ranch Dressing, Burger King mayonnaise, KFC coleslaw & Olive Gardens white pasta sauce. Every one of those is a major IBS-D reminder. What not to do is try to add a binder or imodium they only make the suffering longer. Once the cramping starts it wont let up until the stuff is out of me.


Every one of those things have a milk ingredient. That might be the culprit.


----------

